# Model 10 frame size?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
would a holster for a Model 10 4" be suitable for a 686 4"?
I've seen one on a French 'e-bay' type site and its a good price.:smt023

Merci,
fusil


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

fusil said:


> Bonjour,
> would a holster for a Model 10 4" be suitable for a 686 4"?
> I've seen one on a French 'e-bay' type site and its a good price.:smt023
> 
> ...


The Smith & Wesson Model 10 is the K-Framed gun, the Model 686 is an L-framed gun. There is a slight difference in size, especially the diameter of the cylinder. You might be able to shove an L-Framed gun in a K-Framed holster, but it would be a very tight fit.

It might be possible to soak the holster, if its leather, in water and it might stretch enough for a fit. My advice would be to pass it up, though.

Holsters, grips, and ammunition should be a sure thing.

Bob Wright


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Bob,
will give it a miss and keep looking.:smt023
I can buy a new Galco/Safari but the cost €100+:smt076

fusil


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I would suggest you try to find Don Hume holsters. They are economical, and in my opinion, superior holsters. I carry a Model 19 Smith & Wesson daily in an open top belt holster, and have one for my Model 36 Chief's Special, though I rarely rely on that little gun.

Bob Wright


----------

